# TV Repair



## morgie (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to get a telly repaired?

I have a Samsung LCD and live in Dubai Marina.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Contact the dealer for samsung in Dubai. I think its Juma Al Majid for Samsung. But if you bought it new and have the papers which came with it. This sort of information is usually mentioned on them.

Check sometimes things like display panels etc etc are under extended warranty and you could get it repaired under warranty.


----------

